
Is Apple Design Guru Jony Ive Quitting? - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2011/02/27/is-apples-design-guru-quitting/
======
huxley
How does this sentence even make sense?

"unfortunately he is just too valuable to Apple and they told him in no
uncertain terms that if he headed back to England he would not be able to
sustain his position with them."

So ... he is so valuable that they would fire him rather than let him set up a
study in London and fly in a few times a month to Cupertino. Right ...

I call shenanigans on The Times of London.

------
michaelpinto
I hope not — there was even talk of him being a future CEO of Apple. In any
case it's great to see silicon valley getting the value of creative talent at
long last...

